# abdominal trigger point



## maycricket (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a physician who has diagnosed a patient with abdominal trigger point.  Given the location, I have found it as rectus abdominis syndrome.  Any ideas on a diagnosis code for this?  I am not having much luck even adequately describing the symptoms!


----------

